# Baby Things



## kristiandkurt (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello were pretty new here, moving out in August. We have a 11 month old and we have a few infant/toddler related questions

1. Baby proofing - (cabinet locks and outlet covers) are these supplies available out in Cairo?

2. Lead paint - should we be worried about this when flat hunting

3. Childrens Tylenol - I've heard ramblings that is unavailable for children under 2

4. Daycare - We moving to Maddi and would love some recomendations

5. General Baby stuff - Clothing, toys etc. I assume we can find some stores in Maddi or should that be one those things we pack and bring over.

Looking forward to the move
Kristi, Kurt and Holden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kristiandkurt said:


> Hello were pretty new here, moving out in August. We have a 11 month old and we have a few infant/toddler related questions
> 
> 1. Baby proofing - (cabinet locks and outlet covers) are these supplies available out in Cairo?
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum

Mothercare is here in Cairo.. Carrefour mall Maadi.. lots of other baby stores in Cairo. You can get everything you need for a baby/child here.. no need to bring anything.

My friend has a nursery in Maadi.. she is a teacher and other staff are nurses.
Will give you details when I ask her the name and address of the nursery lol.
Please be aware that there is always a waiting list for good childcare facilities in Cairo.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

kristiandkurt said:


> Hello were pretty new here, moving out in August. We have a 11 month old and we have a few infant/toddler related questions
> 
> 1. Baby proofing - (cabinet locks and outlet covers) are these supplies available out in Cairo?
> 
> ...


Hi,

There is a big kids shop in Maadi which sells almost everything - it has clothes, push chairs, beds & cots, high chairs, etc. From baby up to 10 years or maybe more. I think the name was Lovely. There are also kids shops (mostly clothes) in the mall (Grand Mall I think the name is, the one beside Makani). 

I have not been there since I was pregnant though, so someone living in the area may be more helpful. 

When it comes to baby proofing, I haven't yet checked for myself, but you may find these items in Lovely, otherwise Mothercare in CityStars. If not then bring these with you, can't imagine it would take up much space in the case.

Lead based paint??? Maybe worth asking owners or your agent but it's not something I've come across here. 

Children's Tylenol - what is this? Is it like a kid's paracetamol or ibuprofen?? If so then I usually bring Calpol & Calprofen from UK for my kid, but the two medicine's I've been given from here which do the same thing and suitable for this age is cetal and brufen. If this is not what Tylenol is then sorry for being a bit clueless  . But in any case there are no prescriptions needed for medication at all so I don't see why it would be unavailable for under two's if it's available in Egypt. It's not a medicine I've come across though so it may be marketed under a different name here, or you may just need an alternative.

Sam


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>Children's Tylenol - what is this? 

Tylenol is a pain/fever reducer. They have versions for Infant all the way to adult. The Infant and childrens version taste like candy so it is easy to get into them when they are fussy and in pain. One less struggle with them.

Infant Tylenol (ages 0-24mo) I have never been able to find here.
Childrens Tylenol (2 years +) I have been able to find but is not always available on demand at the pharmacy in Dandy Mall, 6 Oct. Hyper 1 shopping complex and City Stars in Cairo. I think they have more outlets but I am not sure where.


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

There is also Toys R US which is combined with Babies R Us in one small store. You can find pretty much anything you will need but the selection is limited. Toys are more expensive then we would pay in the states. You will not find Little People here but they do have a Playmobil store in Dandy Mall. Playmobil has a website if you want to see what they offer. The only thing I have struggled to find in clothes is shoes for my daughter that are not UGLY. I find sandels or dress shoes that are exceptable but sneaker/trainers are all so ugly and cheap. If you do find something they are Ralph Lauren canvas sneakers that they want way too much money for I have seen them in the states for maybe $20-30 and here they wanted 3x that. 

You can find childrens book in English easily here. Actually you can find them more easily then childrens books in Arabic. So only bring books if you have a certain moral compas and wants something like Veggie Tales.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tinytraveler said:


> There is also Toys R US which is combined with Babies R Us in one small store. You can find pretty much anything you will need but the selection is limited. Toys are more expensive then we would pay in the states. You will not find Little People here but they do have a Playmobil store in Dandy Mall. Playmobil has a website if you want to see what they offer. The only thing I have struggled to find in clothes is shoes for my daughter that are not UGLY. I find sandels or dress shoes that are exceptable but sneaker/trainers are all so ugly and cheap. If you do find something they are Ralph Lauren canvas sneakers that they want way too much money for I have seen them in the states for maybe $20-30 and here they wanted 3x that.
> 
> You can find childrens book in English easily here. Actually you can find them more easily then childrens books in Arabic. So only bring books if you have a certain moral compas and wants something like Veggie Tales.



The shoe thing applies to us grownups shoes here are very badly made and ugly, I call them hooker shoes, there are some nice shops with imported shoes but they are expensive. Aldo has some ok shoes wear them for a month then throw. There is a Clarks shop in Mohandiseen but I do not know if they supply childrens shoes. Crocs have opened a store in Maadi City Mall, well it's outside the mall just at the carpark.


----------

